# Weekly competition 2011-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied. It is random state, so it should be better than the previous scramblers were. I haven't updated my scripts yet, so I have to add this one by hand; please let me know if you see problems with it.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U'
*2. *F2 U R' U R' F U2 R2 F2
*3. *U R U R' F' R2 U F R' U'
*4. *R' F2 U R' U' F R2 F' R'
*5. *R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' U L D F2 R B' U R B U L' R' U2 R2 U B2 U
*2. *D F' R' B L' D F2 U L R B2 U2 B' D F L' U R'
*3. *U R' U2 B F U' L U F2 R2 U R' D B D' B D2 U2
*4. *B L2 B2 R2 D U F' L2 D2 L' D' B2 L U2 R U B2 U'
*5. *U B D' B' U F2 R' B D' R2 U B R' D2 L B' D' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 Uw2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 Uw2 Fw F' U' L2 Rw' R2 B2 F D' L' Rw' R2 F L' F2 D2 F' L R B' Fw' U2 R' Fw' F U Fw' F' Rw' Fw Rw2
*2. *U2 Fw' Uw B' Rw' R2 D' B Fw' U2 Rw U' B Fw' D' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' B Uw2 R2 B F' Uw R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2
*3. *B2 L' R2 B2 F2 U' R Uw2 B L2 Uw' B2 R2 F Rw Fw Uw' R' U' B Uw2 U' R2 Uw' Rw' D Uw' B' U' R B Fw' D2 Fw L Rw' B' Uw' U2 Fw'
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 F' D Uw' F2 L2 Uw' B' D2 L Rw R' B2 Fw R Uw Fw L B2 L U' B' Fw2 R' Uw' B2 L2 F' R Uw' U2 R' B2 Rw B2 R' B L Rw'
*5. *B' D' F D2 R2 U B2 L' Uw' U' Fw D U B2 L B2 Fw' L2 D Uw' U2 F2 Rw F Rw F2 Rw B2 U' L' Rw B' U' F' R Uw Rw D B2 L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Uw' Rw2 B Rw R2 B Fw Dw Lw2 B' R U' L' U' Bw' Lw' D2 Uw' R Fw D Dw Uw' Bw D2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D Dw2 Uw Bw' D2 Uw Fw2 L Fw2 D' L2 Lw2 F' L2 D Dw' B Fw F2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 D U' Bw' Fw2 U2 B' Bw2 Rw B'
*2. *Rw U2 Lw' Bw' L' Fw' F' L' B' R2 Bw2 D U2 Lw Rw2 U2 Fw Dw2 F2 Lw B U2 R2 D' Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' R B' Dw Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw D Dw2 U2 Bw Rw B2 Uw B2 Dw2 R2 Uw' L Lw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' L Uw' F2 R Bw Dw' U F
*3. *D2 U Fw' L D Uw' U2 F' R' U2 Lw' Rw B' F' Rw' F2 Dw' L2 R' Bw2 F' R' F' L' F' Lw Bw Dw' Rw' Uw U Rw Uw L' D' Dw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 U B D2 Dw2 Uw2 B Lw R2 U2 R B2 F' Dw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 Dw B Rw' R
*4. *B Fw' D U' F' Rw' Uw2 L' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' Bw' Uw Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Fw Rw' D' Fw2 Lw R' Bw Fw' D Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw' R' D' Fw2 F' U' Rw B Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Bw' Lw2 U2 Fw2 L Uw2 U2 Rw D2 Dw R' D2 Bw Fw U
*5. *R' Fw2 Dw' Lw' R U B' Bw' Dw2 Bw' Lw Rw Uw' Lw Uw' U' L Lw' D2 B' Fw R2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Lw2 B2 D L R B2 Lw' Rw' F2 L2 Fw L' Rw' Uw' Rw' F R2 F2 L' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw F' R' Fw Lw Uw L2 Lw' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 D' L' R2 2D2 3R' 2R2 2D 2B2 2L' D2 2U2 B' L2 B' 2B 3F' 2F' 2L2 2D 3U 3R2 2D2 F2 L 3F U 2B2 F 2R2 3F' R' B2 3U U L' D 3U' B2 3F 3U2 2U2 3R' 2U L2 3R' R 2D2 U B 2R2 2D' U 2B' L 2D' 2B 2D' 3F' 2L2 D' 2D 2U' U' B' 2B 2L2 3R' R2 2U 3R2 2D' 2R 2D' 3U 2R' B' 3U 2B2 2F'
*2. *2F2 3R' R2 3F' 3U F L2 R' B 3F 3U2 2F F2 2U' 2F' 2U' 2F 2U' U2 2F' L' 2R2 D' 2B 3F' L2 2F2 2L2 B 2L 3U2 2F2 3U U F2 D' 2D 2L2 3R' 2F2 L' 2L' 3R' 3F D 3U B' 2B' 3R 2R' U2 2R F2 3R F' 2U' 2F' 2D' 2F' 3U' 3R' R' 2B2 3F 2D F2 2R2 3U' L B 2D2 3U' 2B2 U B2 3U2 B 2F F L
*3. *L2 3F2 F2 2D2 L2 2D2 2B' L D2 2D2 3F L' 2R' R2 2D' 2U' B' 2B F 2D R2 2D' L2 2L' 2F' F D U' R U2 L2 D' B2 3F 2D2 2F2 2L2 2F2 L2 D2 2L2 2U' U B2 U F2 D2 F' 2R2 B D2 U2 L' 2L 2B2 2D' L2 U2 3R2 3F D 3F2 F' 3U2 B 3R2 F2 3U 2B' 3U2 B2 3F2 3R2 3F2 L2 2L U' L2 3R2 2B2
*4. *2D 3U' 2U' B' 3R' U2 2R' 2D L2 D2 3R R D 2B' D 3R2 3F' 2F' F 2D 3U2 L 3F L2 2U' U2 2L' 3U' L' 2L' 2R R' B 2U' U' 3F R2 2D2 3F F2 2D 3F D' U L2 R B U' 3F2 3R' D 2D' 2B2 F U B 3U' 2R2 R2 2B D 2D 2R 2B 2F' 2L 3R 2D' 2L 2R D2 2U2 U' F R' 2U' 3R D 2L' R2
*5. *3U 2B D2 2D' U2 2L2 R 3U2 L' D2 2R B 2B2 3F2 F 3R 2B' 2L' 3R F2 R2 B2 3R' 3F' 3R 2D2 2R' R 2B' L' 3R2 F' D' 2L D 2D2 B' 2B 3F' 3U' U' L2 2L' 3U 2R2 3F2 2F 2D 2L' 2D' 2U' 2L' 2R 2F2 U 3R' 2D2 U F 3R 2R R U 3F2 2L 2U2 2L2 3R 2R' 3F2 L' 2L 3R2 2B' 2F' 2R' 3U 2B2 2F' L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 2F 3L 3R2 2F2 2U 2B' 2F2 F' 2L U L 2F' L2 U' 2B 3B' 2F' D' 3U2 U2 B2 3B2 L' 2L' 3D 2L' B 3F2 2D U 2B 3B' 2L 3L R' B 3F L2 D2 2U 2L 3L2 3R F2 3U2 U 2F 2L F2 2L' R 2F2 L2 2F' 3U F2 U' R' U2 3L2 2R R2 3F 2U2 2B 3B D' 3B2 3L2 R D2 L F' 3L2 2F' 2L' 3L2 2R 2B 3R' 3B2 2D2 U2 2B2 2L 3R' R' 2F D 3D' B' 3D2 3U' 3F 3D R 2F' R' 3U'
*2. *R2 3U B2 2L2 3R' D 3U' U' R' 2B 3B 3F 2D' 3U2 L' 3R2 R2 3D' 3U2 B 3L2 3R 3F2 2F2 3D 2L2 3D' U2 3L' 2B' 2F F U2 3L' 3B2 3F F 2U U' 2R 3F' F' 2U 3F2 2L2 2R 2B2 2U 2L' D2 3U 3F2 D' 3U2 3L' F' L' 3F 2F' R' U 2B' 3R2 3F' F2 D' L 3D 3U2 2R D' B 3L 2D' U F' 3D 2U 3R 2F 3D' L 2U 3F' 3D2 3R2 2U F2 2R2 2B' 2U2 3L' R D 2D2 2U2 U 3L' 2U' L
*3. *U' 2R 2B' 3B' 3F' 2U B 3F2 L 3F' L' 2D' 3D' 3U L 3L2 3U2 R2 3F' R D U2 2L2 3D2 R2 B2 2D' L 2R' 2U2 L2 2L' D' 2D' U' 3B2 3R2 3F2 3R2 F R 2U F 3D2 F 2U2 B' 2U2 F' 3R2 2F' 2L2 2B' 2F2 F L2 3U 2U' 2B 2F2 U' 2R 2D B2 3B2 2F' 3L' 3U' 2R2 2F F U' 3R' 2R R 3D' 2L' F D' 3U2 2U' R 2D2 B' 2U 3R R2 2D 2U' L 2F' L' F' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R 2D' 3D 2L
*4. *L 3R' 3F2 R 2D L 3R2 2U' L' D' 2F' 2L' B' 3F2 F' 2R2 2D F2 L 3L2 2R 2B' L2 3B D' 3B2 L' 3L' 3B2 F 3L 3U2 U2 3L2 R' 2D2 U' 2R R2 2B 3B' D' 2D' 2U R' 3D 3U' 3F' 2D 3U 2R2 2B' R' 2B2 2D2 R' 2U 2F' U2 L' B2 2B2 F 3D2 2R2 R' D 3B' 2F2 3R2 3U2 B2 3F 3D' 3B' 3U 2F2 3R F' 3D B 2B2 2D 3U' 2L2 3B' 2F2 3U R' 3D' 2F 2L U2 3L2 2R' 3F2 L2 B' 2L 2D
*5. *B2 3B 3R' 2R' B 3B2 L' 2R' 2F2 3D R' 3B 2U2 3F F' R2 2D' 3L' D 2D' 2B 2D 3F' F' D F 3U R D2 3B' 3U' 2B' R 3F D2 2U2 U' 3B 3R' 2F' 3U 2F 3L 2D2 3U U' 3B' 2F2 2L2 2R' D2 R' 2F' U2 2L D2 3B' F D' 2F L' 3F' 2F 2D 2R2 D2 2L' 2R' 2D' 2B' 3B U R 3U 3F2 2L 3R D B 3L 2B 3F' 2F2 F' 2D 3D' 3L2 2B2 2F 3R 3F2 2U B2 D R' 2B2 L U' 2B' 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U' R' F'
*2. *R' U' F' R' U2 R2 F2 R'
*3. *R U' R F R2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' D' R B F D U2 R D' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2
*2. *U' L' U B2 D R2 F' R' B' D2 B U2 B D B' R B' L2
*3. *D R2 F2 R F U2 F U2 L D' F' U B2 R' D2 R2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw R' U' Fw D2 Uw Fw Uw2 F' Uw2 R2 F' U2 L' B2 Fw' Uw' U2 Fw' L Uw L' D2 F2 L' Rw2 R' U F2 U2 F R Uw L' R B' D' U' L2 R2
*2. *Fw2 L F2 L2 D F' D' L U2 B2 D Rw2 B D' L D F' U R2 Fw D U L' Uw2 U' R' B' Fw' R F Uw R' U B' Fw' Uw' L' B Uw' L
*3. *D Uw2 R2 F' D2 Uw2 U L' Rw' F' D Rw R' Fw' F2 D2 B Fw F' Uw Rw B L' D' U L R2 Fw' F' Rw U L Fw2 F R D2 U2 L' R F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Bw D2 B2 Bw F' Dw Rw2 U Bw U2 Lw2 B D Uw Bw2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 Uw B2 L2 F R2 Dw' U2 Fw' R' B D' Fw' U Rw Uw Bw' U' B' Bw F U' B2 U' Bw Uw' U Fw L Lw' Rw2 Dw2 R D2 R' D
*2. *U Bw2 Uw Fw2 F2 L2 U' Bw Uw Bw' Lw R' Uw L' D Dw' Fw' Dw R F2 U' F2 Dw2 B F2 L Uw' Rw' B' Bw' Fw' F2 D2 R Fw' Dw Uw2 U B' L2 B' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 R' B2 Uw B2 Bw L2 Lw Fw' L Fw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 R' Bw'
*3. *Dw F' D' Dw' U' L Lw2 D2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' L F Rw' Fw2 U2 L' B' Bw Uw Fw Dw' B Fw L Rw2 Bw' Dw' Fw F' L2 Lw2 Rw B L Lw B' Bw' L Lw' F' Uw Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw Lw B Fw2 L2 R Uw' F2 L2 Lw2 Dw' U R Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B 2B' 3F' 3R2 2D2 2B D 2R2 2B L 2B 2R2 B' 3F2 3R2 2U 2L2 3U 2L2 D' R2 D' 3R' 2R 2B' 3R' D' 3U' U B 2B2 3F F' D' 2R' 2D B' R' D' 2B2 3U' 2F' 3R' R2 2D' 3U2 L' 3R2 2U2 3R' 2R2 2B2 2D2 2L2 2R 3U 2B' 3F2 3U2 2B' 2D' R 3U 2B2 3U2 U 2L R2 B' 3R' D 3R2 2U2 L 3F2 2F' 2R F 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F' D' 2D' 3U U' 2L2 2R' B' 3F2 2F2 L2 3U' 2U' U' 2R2 3U' L' 3L2 2R' B 3F' D' R U' 3F L' 3B2 R' B2 2B' 3B2 R2 3F2 3U2 3R' U 3F 3U2 R 2U' L 2L2 3L 3R2 R' 3F' D2 2U2 U' 3F 3U2 2F' F2 3U 2B2 3B' 3F' F' 3D2 L 2L R D 2F2 D 3D2 2U2 2B' F 3U' 2B' D' 2F' 3R' 2D2 3U2 U2 B2 2D 3F2 3U2 3R U B' 2F' F' 3R' U' B2 3L2 R' 3B2 2D2 2U2 B' 2D' 3F' 2L2 F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R B L2 F L D2 U2 L D' L2 U' F2 L' U2 F2 D F' U'
*2. *D2 R' B' D F' U F2 L' B2 L R2 U R2 F' D' R F U'
*3. *F2 L2 B' D F' L' D B L B U B' D2 R B L' F2 R2
*4. *F' U' L2 B D' F' R' D' F' L R F2 U' B' R D2 F2 R2
*5. *D2 R2 U F2 R B F' L' D' B' D' F L' U R F L U2
*6. *U2 B' D F' R2 D2 L' D R' U L2 D L U2 F D R2 U'
*7. *R D' B2 F L2 R B' F L R2 B2 R D L F' U2 B R2
*8. *L2 D R' F L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' D' L B' L2 U2 B F U'
*9. *U' B2 L D L' R' U2 R' D F2 R2 B D F' L2 F U
*10. *L2 F' D' F2 L' B L D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' F2 R2 U'
*11. *R D2 L B2 F' R B2 U R' D2 U' L2 F D L R'
*12. *L R2 B2 D R' D' F2 U2 L F2 U' F2 R2 F' U' B' L'
*13. *U2 R2 D2 B2 L D' R D' L' B D U' F2 L R' D B' U2
*14. *R2 B' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R F' R B' D2 B D' F' D' F2 U'
*15. *F' D' R' D' B2 L F2 D2 U R U R' D B2 R B' U2
*16. *F2 D R' U2 F' D2 L2 D F U R2 F R F2 D' L' D R'
*17. *U L2 D F' L' B R B2 R' D' U R2 U2 L' U F' U2 R'
*18. *B' L' R2 D B D2 R2 D' L F U R' U2 R2 B' F' R U'
*19. *D' B L R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 F L2 U' L D2 R' D2 R'
*20. *F' U' L2 F' R B F R2 D' L' R' B F L2 U L B U2
*21. *D U L' R2 D R2 F' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 F2 L' F2
*22. *L2 R' U' R' D B2 D L U L' B2 D' L' F R' F2 D U'
*23. *L2 D' B' L' R2 D' B R' U2 L' D2 L' B' D2 F' D' U2 R'
*24. *L' D' U L B R' U' L2 B L B2 D2 R' U L' R D' R2
*25. *D L2 F' U' B D' F U F2 L F2 D R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R
*26. *R' F R' B L2 D2 L R2 U2 L U L' F R2 U' B2 R U
*27. *R U2 R' B F' U' B2 R U' B' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' D U
*28. *B F D' F D2 U2 F D2 B L' R B D U' L B2 D U
*29. *L2 U2 F U' B' D2 R' F' D U' B2 F L' R2 F2 D F2 U
*30. *D' B2 L2 U B' L D' B U R2 F2 L2 B' R D R2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L' U' B L2 U2 L2 D U2 R' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U
*2. *B2 R U F D2 B2 F2 R' D F' D' U' R2 U L' B2 D2
*3. *L' B2 D' R2 D L' U R' U B' D2 F' L D2 F' L2 B2 R' U'
*4. *F D R2 F' D L2 B2 F L' R2 U' B2 R' U' L D' R'
*5. *F U2 B L U F L2 D L R2 D' L' B' L F D' R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U F' D' L D U B' U R' F' D L2 R' D2 L D
*2. *F' D2 U' F2 D' L' R U L' D' U' B2 U F' U' L' B U
*3. *F U L D' B2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' L' D R' F L R U
*4. *B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' B F U' B2 L' F D R2 F2 U2 B' R2
*5. *L2 F U2 L2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R' D' U2 R B' D R2 D U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 D' F R' F2 L' U2 L2 B D B2 D2 L' B2 L
*2. *F2 U' F R2 U' B' L' U' B D' U' B' L' R' U' F2 U R'
*3. *D' B' R2 U F R' D2 B2 D' B F2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 L U2
*4. *D2 R' B' U2 B2 D B2 L R' F U B F R F L' F U2
*5. *F' R D L' F U2 B' L2 B2 D L' F2 U L2 B D2 R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U F2 U2 R' F' U F2
*3. *D2 B R2 U' B' D R' U2 B D2 R' D' U' L2 D2 F' L' U'
*4. *U R2 B2 L R' Uw U' Fw' F' L' D' F' Rw2 R2 B Rw2 Uw' U L' F' U L' B' R' F2 U2 F Rw' D' Fw' Rw' D Uw U' Rw' U' R Fw' D2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F R2 U' R F U
*3. *U R2 U B U R F2 D' L' D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' B' R'
*4. *B Uw2 U R2 B' Fw' U' Fw Rw2 R2 B Rw2 B' Fw' F' R' F D' Uw2 R' F' Uw2 U F D' F' Rw2 Uw2 U' F Uw' L B Uw R' Fw2 Uw F L' R
*5. *R' B Bw' Fw2 U2 F Lw' F2 Uw U R' D U2 Rw B Rw Uw' L' Rw2 R' B' L' B' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 B Bw' Uw' R' B D' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Fw U2 Lw' R2 D' Dw' L U2 Bw' U' L2 Rw' Uw R' Bw D' Fw' L2 Rw R2 B' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' B' U L' R U' L r b u'
*2. *R U' B U' R' L' R r' b' u'
*3. *U R' B' U R B' R B L l u
*4. *U' L U B L U' B' R l r u'
*5. *U L U L' U' B U' R B' l' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0)/(6,-3)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(-5,4)/(-4,0)/(0,3)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/
*2. *(0,-1)/(4,1)/(0,3)/(5,-1)/(4,1)/(-1,2)/(0,-3)/(-2,1)/(2,-1)/(0,1)/(0,-3)/(0,-1)/(0,-4)/(0,1)/(0,-2)/(-2,-1)
*3. *(1,0)/(-1,5)/(1,-2)/(2,-1)/(4,1)/(-4,-1)/(4,1)/(-4,-4)/(0,1)/(0,-3)/(0,-1)/(0,2)/(1,0)/(-3,4)/(-5,0)
*4. *(0,-1)/(-2,1)/(3,0)/(0,3)/(-4,-1)/(-3,0)/(1,4)/(5,-4)/(0,1)/(-3,0)/(-2,-1)/(4,0)/(-3,0)/(0,-5)
*5. *(6,5)/(6,0)/(1,-5)/(-1,-4)/(4,1)/(-1,-4)/(-3,0)/(-2,1)/(-4,0)/(3,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' F L' R' F R' B L' B F R' L R L F R' F' B L R F' R' B F R
*2. *B' L' R B R B R B' L F' B' R F L B R F' B' L' F' L' F R L R'
*3. *B' F L R' B' F B L' R' L' B L' R' B L' F' B' R B F' L' R' L F' B
*4. *L F B F L' R' L' F' B L F B' L' B L' F L R' F' R' L' F' L F' L
*5. *L R L R' L' B F' B' R' B' F L' B L B R' F' B' R F' R L' B' L' B


----------



## guusrs (Dec 17, 2011)

FMC: 31


Spoiler



scramble: B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'
solve: U B F2 L D' L' R' U F' U' F U F' L F L' U L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' U2 L R2 D2 B2 (31)
pre-moves: (R2 D2 B2 )
siames 2x2x2: U B F2 L D' L' R' (7+3)
pseudo F2L-1: U F' U' F (11+3)
all but 3 edges: U F' L F L' U L @ U2 L (20+3)
undo pre moves: R2 D2 B2 (23)
at @ insert L F' D2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L'



pffffff, looks like a nice scramble so I first ignored all 30+ solutions until I almost DNF'ed and found this just in time.

Congratz Daniel & Simon!


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.13, (9.30), 8.18, 7.83, (6.16) ~ *Avg:* 8.05
*3x3:* (15.31), (21.30), 17.78, 16.59, 17.97 ~ *Avg:* 17.45
*4x4:* 1:20.34, (1:30.00), 1:28.43, 1:34.90, (1:17.56) ~ *Avg:* 1:26.26
*5x5:* 2:55.91, (2:26.11), 2:49.68, (2:59.50), 2:43.94 ~ *Avg:* 2:49.87
*6x6:* (6:03.11), (7:12.58), 6:59.27, 6:46.50, 6:28.50 ~ *Avg:* 6:44.76
*7x7:* 10:33.14, 10:29.70, (10:06.95), (10:57.41), 10:35.93 ~ *Avg:* 10:32.92
*3OH:* 40.77, 35.49, 51.46, 54.81, 49.61 ~ *Avg:* 47.28
*Clock:* (18.41), (23.91), 20.16, 18.48, 19.36 ~ *Avg:* 19.33
*234:* 2:07.59
*2345:* 4:24.52
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:57.05
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:*


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (4.96), 3.42, 4.60, (2.70), 2.89 = *3.64*
*3x3x3:* (14.87), 11.98, 14.08, (11.27), 11.33 = *12.46*
*FMC: 28 moves* U' L U' D B' F2 U' B' L F' L2 D L' D' B D B' L D B D' L' F L B' L' F' D'



Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'
Found skeleton in about 5 minutes 
Square: U' L U' (3)
2nd square and complete block: D B' F2 U' B' L F' (10) (L is an extra move to help with continuation)
F2L-1: L2 D L' (13)
F2L: D' B D B' (17)
EO/Leave 3 corners: L D B D' B' * L' D' (24)
Insert B L' F L B' L' F' L at * to cancel 4 moves.
24 + 8 - 4 = 28 moves


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 17, 2011)

*Pyraminx*: (46.84), 45.92, 46.71, 46.26, (34.42) = *46.29*
_Comment: Time to stop buying puzzles from ebay_
*3x3*: 
*2x2*:
*Magic*: (2.86), (3.68), 3.63, 3.01, 3.07 = *3.24*


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 17, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.78), 6.09, 6.29, 5.02, (6.62) = 5.80 :fp Locked up really bad on the last one
*3x3:* 30.58, (31.99), 28.07, (26.97), 29.34 = 29.33 Kinda bad...
*OH:* 1:04.67, 1:09.27, (58.49), (1:42.14), 1:10.65 = 1:08.20 4th I messed up OLL
*Pyraminx:* (17.58), 6.96, 7.48, 9.32, (5.44) = 7.92 First was a pop


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2 1.96, 2.45, 3.12, 2.60, 4.73 = *2.72*
3x3 13.62, 12.28, 12.49, 11.69, 13.34 = *12.70*
4x4 1:03.04[DP], 1:07.06[P], 1:03.43[O], 1:02.92[DP], 1:05.07[P] = *1:03.85*
5x5 1:51.13, 2:09.91, 2:05.56, 1:51.33, 2:03.49 = *2:00.13* fffffffuuuuuuuuu
6x6 4:15.54, 4:16.55, 4:07.34, 4:39.55, 4:24.35 = *4:18.81*
7x7
OH 27.67, 26.47, 36.93, 26.32, 32.55 = *28.90*
3x3 BLD DNF(2:13.50)[1:27.34], DNF(3:22.12)[2:06.98], 3:52.97[2:47.30] = *3:52.97* Safety Solve FTW
2x2 BLD DNF(23.15), 18.07, 25.42 = *18.07*
Megaminx 2:37.82, 2:25.31, 2:28.11, 2:48.31, 2:29.88 = *2:31.94* Haven't done Mega in forever.
2-4 Relay: *1:30.77*
2-5 Relay: *3:34.66* LOLWUT scrambles
Pyraminx 9.00, 7.89, 9.50, 9.09, 5.61 =* 8.66*
Clock 14.52, 22.27, 13.82, 16.00, 16.44 = *15.65*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2: 2.44, 2.63, 3.31, 3.30, 2.25 = 2.79
3x3: 8.63, 10.01, 10.51, 9.61, 9.91 = 9.84
4x4: 37.54, 45.71, 42.71, 46.31, 40.46 = 42.96
5x5: 1:22.62, 1:15.67, 1:26.76, 1:28.33, 1:25.06 = 1:24.81
6x6: 2:32.45, 2:50.11, 2:39.81, 2:53.21, 2:33.22 = 2:41.05
7x7: 4:17.47, 4:47.47, 4:42.44, 4:25.94, 4:25.77 = 4:31.38
2x2 BLD: 14.56, 10.39+, DNF(13.51) = 10.39
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:03.04), DNF(1:14.03), 1:10.41 = 1:10.41
4x4 BLD: 6:05.16, 5:28.46, 5:01.36 = 5:01.36
5x5 BLD: 12:10.03, DNF(14:23), 
Multi BLD: 11/11 (45:21)
3x3 OH: 16.65, 21.26, 20.03, 18.55, 20.03 = 19.54
2-4 relay: 57.27
2-5 relay: 2:15.46
Clock: 8.46, 9.49, 9.83, 9.75, 8.22 = 9.23
Megaminx: 45.71, 55.55, 46.17, 51.03, 46.81 = 48.00
Pyraminx: 5.76, 6.51, 6.24, 4.78, 3.47 = 5.59
Square-1: 15.85, 20.95, 12.29, 22.71, 15.25 = 17.35

FMC: 28



Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'
Solution: U' L U' D2 B' R2 D' B D2 B F D2 F L F' D L2 D B' L' B L2 B2 U B U' B L2 (28)

2x2x3: U' L U' D2 B' R2 D' B D2 B F (11)
F2L-1: D2 F L F' D L2 D (18)
Some blocks: B' L' B (21)
Finish: L2 B2 U B U' B L2 (28)

Getting kinda sick of these lucky solves :/ oh well..


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.84, 8.52, 7.07, 6.67, 9.07 = *7:48*
*3x3x3: * 19.07, 19.28, 17.06, 20.66, 17.00 = *18.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.84, 1:17.52, 1:15.01, 1:16.03, 1:24.32 = *1:19.29*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.61, 2:43.07, 3:24.82, 2:41.33, 2:55.61 = *2:50.76*
*6x6x6:* 5:58.11, 5:51.02, 5:49.50, 5:55.32 = *5:51.95*
*7x7x7:* 9:41.16, 9:32.23, 11:39.11, 10:00.61, 10:21.21 = *10:00.99*
_comment:_ Oh please!
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:58.01*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:54.89*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.41, 1:08.78, 38.32, 45.90, 54.32 = *47.87*
*Clock:* 14.53, 15.87, 13.40, 15.29, 17.63 = *15.23*
*Magic:* 2.41, 1.99, 2.21, 2.04, 2.24 = *2.16*
*Master Magic:* 5.24, 4.98, 5.08, 5.68, 4.91 = *5.10*
*Megaminx:* 3:57.50, 4:24.43, 4:32.59, 3:42.67, 4:21.24 = *4:14.31*
*Square 1:* 1:21.10, 1:02.99, 1:05.57, 1:25.32, 48.98 = *1:09.89*
*Pyraminx:* 26.78, 19.18, 22.79, 31.94, 24.32 = *24.63*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 1:01.56, DNS = *1:01.56*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(8:42.76), DNF(7:54.13), DNF(5:94.30) = *DNF*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2: 3.60, 3.04, 3.46, (3.70), (2.54)=3.37
3x3: 9.47, (7.04), 9.50, (13.98), 8.41=9.13
4x4: (45.77), (39.29), 41.28, 40.72, 42.85=41.62
3x3oh: (11.73)[skip pll], (23.17), 15.21, 17.18, 16.68=16.35
pyraminx: 6.60, 6.07, 8.00, (8.08), (2.95)=6.89


----------



## tx789 (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2
3x3
5x5
6x6
pyra
mega
3x3 oh
skewb 46.22 (37.43) (53.33) 43.03 40.43= 43.23 first avg ever got my skewb earier today


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2: 2.14, 2.20, (3.39), 1.75, (1.65) = 2.03
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.59), 9.59, 8.05+ = 8.05
3x3 OH: (11.83), 12.08, (15.74), 15.07, 15.50 = 14.22


----------



## pdilla (Dec 17, 2011)

**

3x3: 12.85
11.66, (11.22), 13.76, (14.27), 13.14
Almost my Ao5 best!

3x3 OH: 39.82
(47.56), (34.38), 37.05, 43.35, 39.07
I'm terribad at OH


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 7.19, (7.55), 5.36, 5.48, (4.78) = 6.01
*3x3x3*: 13.81, (12.40), (16.16), 13.14, 13.23 = 13.39
*4x4x4*: 1:15.31, 1:08.73, (1:05.77), (1:26.21), 1:19.18 = 1:14.41
*5x5x5*:
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 26.14, (32.97), 30.91, (23.84), 26.25 = 27.77
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*:
*Clock*: 14.40, (17.72), 13.46, (11.51), 13.05 = 13.64
*Megaminx*:
*Pyraminx*: 12.19, 10.03, 11.71, (13.04), (8.94) = 11.31
*Square-1*: 45.09, 43.02, (50.73), 40.84, (21.88) = 42.98


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 17, 2011)

3x3: 20.49, 26.34, 33.28, 19.38, 24.80 = 23.88
4x4: 1:30.91, 1:23.96, 1:17.55, 1:28.40, 1:40.28 = 1:27.76
5x5: 2:33.80, 2:49.80, 2:39.72, 2:40.11, 2:21.22 = 2:37.88
Magic: 0.97, 1.06, 1.02, 1.03, 1.00 = 1.02


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2011)

2x2-5.36
(7.25), (3.56), 5.30, 6.86, 3.93
done with stackmat time which i dont normally do since mine was out of batteries forever.
not good.

3x3-20.01
20.51, 19.55, (21.34), 19.96, (16.17)
pretty average


----------



## jla (Dec 18, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(8.16+), (2.92), 4.59, 5.11, 7.37 = *5.69* Terrible, absolutely terrible.....

*3x3x3: *(20.27), (15.06), 17.21, 16.08, 18.51+ = *17.27* That +2 ruined my average...

*4x4x4: *1:19.79+, 1:53.21, 1:25.48, 1:31.10, 1:41.11 = *1:32.56*

*Megaminx: *(2:09.18), (2:31.03), 2:26.37, 2:22.39, 2:25.35 = *2:25.04* Not satisfied...


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 18, 2011)

*3x3*: (19.62), 16.76, 18.01, (16.68), 17.95=17.57
*4x4*: (1:21.75), 1:35.80, 1:25.46, 1:42.76, (DNF(1:32.17))=1:34.67
*MegaMinx*: 1:28.50, 1:22.83, 1:20.73, (1:34.52), (1:18.71)=1:24.02
*2x2 Blindfolded*: 38.18, 25.47, 25.36=25.36
nice...
*3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:08.84, DNF(1:39.56), DNF(2:20.99)=2:08.84
second was nice but i forgot an image
*3x3 One Handed*: 36.82, 42.45, (36.61), (43.26), 41.83=40.37
i was hoping for a sub 40 avg, but this is still ok
*Pyraminx*:16.15, 15.49, (18.58), 9.91, (8.35)=13.85
last 2 solves are nice!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-51

2x2x2: 8.75, 8.23, (9.94), 7.86, (6.93) = *8.28*
3x3x3: (35.81), 27.63, 28.39, 33.51, (26.00) = *29.84*
4x4x4: 2:23.40[O], (2:55.18[O]), (2:21.49), 2:34.58[P], 2:25.34[O] = * 2:27.77*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:48.04*
PyraMinx: 28.65, 21.40, (33.69), 24.18, (18.63) = *24.74*


----------



## AndersB (Dec 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.13, 7.19, 8.95, 7.58, 6.84 = *7.63*
*3x3x3:* 14.89, 18.13, 17.69, 14.64, 17.22 = *16.60*
*5x5x5:* 4:33.03, 3:23.72, 4:34.22, 4:16.80, 3:59.00 = *4:16.28*
*7x7x7:* 11:22.90, 12:13.70, 11:37.59, 11:52.44, 11:28.77 =*11:39.60*
*2x2x2 Bld:* DNF(2:50.06), DNF(3:26.38), 4:24.84 = *4:24.84*
*3x3x3 Bld:* DNF(6:06.16), DNF(7:18.08), 6:27.61 = *6:27.61*
*3x3x3 MultiBld:* 0/2 (17:42.25) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 OH:* 36.86, 40.95, DNF(55.19), 35.52, 35.13 = *37.78*
*3X3X3 With feet:* 3:15.22+, 3:51.29, 3:04.72, 3:43.26, 3:15.63 = *3:24.70*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 4:20.59, DNF(3:01.56), 3:15.94, 2:36.53, 3:41.49 = *3:46.01*
*FMC:* *45 HTM*


Spoiler



B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'

U R F2 U' B' U B' D2 // x-cross
F' U F L' U' L // 2nd F2L-pair
B' U' B // 3rd F2l-pair
R U R' U' R U'R' U2 F' U' F // 4th F2L-pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U (y) Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


*Magic:* 1.76, 2.55, DNF(1.87), 1.46, 1.56 = *1.96*
*Megaminx:* 2:45.22, 2:32.77, 2:52.06, 2:53.66, 2:44.58 = *2:47.29*
*Skewb:* 23.94, 38.48, 21.59, 18.25, 24.63 = *23.39*


----------



## mycube (Dec 19, 2011)

2x2x2: 2.69 2.61 (1.18) (6.00) 2.13 = 2.48
comment: PB 
3x3x3: (12.84) 13.13 13.19 12.90 (13.68) = 13.07
good average 
4x4x4: (1:15.30) 1:13.06 1:13.25 (1:08.44) 1:11.13 = 1:12.48
5x5x5: 2:16.36 2:19.47 (2:20.72) (2:15.93) 2:20.34 = 2:18.72
6x6x6: 3:58.40 (3:58.43) 3:54.84 (3:40.40) 3:56.53 = 3:56.59
7x7x7: 6:47.69) 6:24.80 6:42.75 (6:22.88) 6:42.43 = 6:36.66
3x3x3 OH: 29.16 (26.30) (31.61) 28.84 27.97 = 28.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:43.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:13.34
Megaminx: 2:50.13 2:58.83 (2:43.97) 2:55.52 (3:01.19) = 2:54.83
Pyraminx: 11.77 8.36 (13.50) 11.25 (8.36) = 10.46


----------



## Xishem (Dec 20, 2011)

Xishem:

*2x2x2*: 5.46, 5.19, 6.46, 5.43, 4.66 = *5.36*
*3x3x3*: 14.46, 13.56, 15.02, 15.05, 14.79 = *14.76*
*5x5x5*: 2:55.46, 2:35.00, 2:42.64, 3:04.04, 2:56.71 = *2:51.60*


----------



## mande (Dec 20, 2011)

3x3: (37.62), (15.45), 19.75, 16.51, 18.73 = 18.33
3x3 BLD: 2:51.24, 2:04.94, DNF(2:28.22) = 2:04.94
Comment: I'm getting better at M2


----------



## Kzip (Dec 20, 2011)

2x2: (5.93), 4.92, (4.52), 5.01, 5.35 = 5.09
3x3: 16.91, 17.25, 16.53, (15.09), (17.72) = 16.89 lol...
3x3 BLD: 3:10.77, DNF(3:05.00), DNF(1:51.78) = 3:10.77


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 20, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.76), (DNF), 8.72, 10.30, 8.30 = 9.11
Yay! sub-10 (just like a certain Michal can do a higher order cube one handed!)
3x3x3: 30.48, 35.68, (40.01), 30.68, (24.68) = 32.28
On par.
4x4x4: (2:32.54), (1:43.66), 2:25.81, 2:10.00, 2:02.66 = 2:12.82
Wanted sub-2 but meh! Too many mistakes!
5x5x5: 3:56.14, (3:41.56), 4:00.39, (4:14.52), 3:56.48 = 3:57.67
That'll do!
6x6x6: 7:57.44, (6:50.66), 8:03.82, (8:40.48), 7:31.85 = 7:51.04
Square-1: 1:32.73, 2:05.88, 1:43.76, (2:06.61), (1:06.08) = 1:47.46
I thought I used to be better: I may have been mistaken!
Megaminx: (5:23.25), (4:53.92), 5:13.18, 4:58.19, 5:06.36 = 5:05.91
PyraMinx: (37.22), (15.86), 21.20, 16.31, 27.56 = 21.69
Clock: (18.84), (DNF), 19.60, 22.02, 24.09 = 21.90
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:51.82
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:31.49


----------



## Dylan B (Dec 20, 2011)

2x2x2: 1. (7.29), 2. (9.93), 3. 7.74, 4. 8.31, 5. 7.99| = 8.01

3x3x3: 1. (DNF), 2. (22.06), 3. 22.20, 4. 23.59, 5. 23.60| = 23.13

4x4x4: 1. 3:28.99, 2. (DNF), 3. (3:26.52), 4. 3:33.52, 5. 3:34.09| = 3:29.68

3x3x3 One Handed: 1. 58.02, 2. (1:15.61), 3. 1:06.96, 4. 54.70, 5. (50.61)| = 59.90


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 21, 2011)

2x2: (4.65), 3.28, 3.06, 3.24, (2.30) = 3.19
3x3: (13.24), 12.14, 12.17, (11.24), 12.36 = 12.22
4x4: 37.64, 45.32, 38.92, (37.31), (46.40) = 40.63
5x5: 1:29.09, 1:29.55, (1:36.80), (1:25.31), 1:36.31 = 1:31.65
OH: 15.95, 17.47, (15.76), 16.80, (20.49) = 16.74
WF: (2:49.42), 2:10.81, 2:45.75, (1:51.98), 2:00.28 = 2:18.95
magic: (1.76), 2.22, 1.76, (6.84), 2.28 = 2.09
mmagic: (9.51), 4.35, 4.09, (3.57), 4.64 = 4.36
clock: (9.22), (22.81), 22.28, 11.65, 10.61 = 14.85
mega: 1:54.62, (1:48.34), (2:11.65), 1:50.21, 2:05.90 = 1:56.91
pyra: 8.62, 7.52, (9.95), 8.02, (4.92) = 8.05
sq1: 30.25, (39.51), 28.95, 33.31, (28.46) 30.84


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 22, 2011)

2x2: 5.92, (6.61), 6.48, 5.73, (5.33) = 6.05
3x3: (20.17), 25.03, (27.84), 25.02, 20.75 = 23.60
4x4: (1:45.31), (2:03.56), 1:52.52, 1:54.56, 1:48.72 = 1:51.93
5x5: 3:30.53, (3:07.95), 3:24.05, 3:20.78, (3:34.16) = 3:25.12
6x6: (6:21.08), 7:29.70, 7:24.08, (7:40.06), 6:54.92 = 7:16.23
3x3 OH: (1:00.03), 56.70, 55.45, 48.52, (39.44 PB) = 53.56
PyraMinx : 16.00, 16.02, (17.08), (13.24), 13.92 = 15.31


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 22, 2011)

3x3: (32.81) 35.06 (DNF) 38.64 36.59 = 36.76
Looks like yesterdays av12 of the sub 30 race did me good
Perhaps I should actually practice "speedsolving"?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 22, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.06 - 4.84 - (4.00) - 5.05 - (5.82) = 4.98
3x3x3: (17.89) - 16.72 - 17.58 - 17.80 - (15.69) = 17.37
4x4x4: 1:04.05 - 1:05.66 - (1:06.23) - 1:03.81 - (59.58) = 1:04.51
5x5x5: 1:44.62 - (1:51.20) - (1:42.88) - 1:49.62 - 1:48.88 = 1:47.71
6x6x6: 3:15.60 - 3:17.02 - (3:12.22) - 3:25.01 - (3:34.66) = 3:19.21
7x7x7: 5:27.10 - 5:30.41 - 5:28.61 - (5:25.93) - (5:34.44) = 5:28.71
3x3x3OH: (30.63) - (27.49) - 30.59 - 30.59 - 28.87 = 30.02
2BLD: DNF - 1:32.19 - 32.96 = 32.96
3BLD: 4:45.06 - DNF - DNF = 4:45.06
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:37.10
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:38.13
Magic: 2.09 - (1.96) - (2.23) - 2.16 - 2.01 = 2.09
Master Magic: 3.16 - (3.32) - 3.25 - (3.06) - 3.20 = 3.20
Megaminx: 1:29.66 - 1:31.16 - 1:32.61 - (1:37.06) - (1:23.24) = 1:31.14
Pyraminx: 9.27 - (10.33) - 9.67 - (8.47) - 9.28 = 9.41
Clock: 18.38 - 19.05 - (18.21) - (19.70) - 18.64 = 18.69
Square-1: 1:01.50 - (1:30.15) - (1:01.29) - 1:15.20 - 1:27.16 = 1:14.62
Skewb: (13.20) - 9.97 - 9.26 - 10.04 - (8.01) = 9.76
FMC: 44 HTM:


Spoiler



F2 B D' L U' R (2x2x2) (6/6)
x2
U F2 L F L' F L'(2x2x3) (7/13)
y'
R' F2 U F (EO) (4/17)
R2 U' R' U' R U'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' (F2L) (17/34)
F' U L U' L'U'F R' U2 R (ZBLL) (10/44)



First FMC for a while, went well :3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.36, 3.88, 3.90, 3.60, 4.01= *3.79*
*3x3:* 13.23, 12.70, 16.71, 11.31, 14.00= *13.31*
*4x4:* 59.64, 57.96, 57.46, 1:03.78, 57.25= *58.35*
*OH:* 34.39, 33.11, 34.41, 38.49, 36.65= *35.15*
*Pyraminx:* 10.66, 10.28, 11.99, 10.31, 8.08= *10.42*
*2+3+4:** 1:23.68*
*2+3+4+5:* *3:58.91*
*Magic:* 1.73, 1.70, 1.46, 1.65, 2.73= *1.69*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:02.30, DNF= *1:02.30*


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.21) 4.21 (4.82) 3.33 3.64 => 3.73

*3x3:* 13.00 (13.94) (12.06) 12.34 12.51 => 12.62

*4x4:* 50.73 49.23 (48.21) (1:07.92) 59.55 => 53.17
Comment: Failed the last two solves. :/

*5x5:* (2:01.67) 1:49.23 (1:47.95) 1:55.29 1:50.33 => 1:51.62

*6x6:* (3:51.36) (4:10.50) 3:56.57 4:01.65 3:59.06 => 3:59.09

*7x7:* 6:31.87 6:34.90 (6:24.17) (6:39.21) 6:37.63 => 6:34.80

*2x2 BLD:* 10.47 12.07 8.88 => 8.88

*3x3 BLD:* 3:10.37 DNF DNF => 3:10.37

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 2/2 = 2, 12:31.03

*3x3 OH:* (22.39) (36.96) 31.42 25.94 30.60 => 29.32

*3x3 MTS:* 1:12.45 1:10.51 (1:19.83) (1:03.47) 1:10.33 => 1:11.10

*2-4 Relay:* 1:11.38

*2-5 Relay:* 3:19.75

*Magic:* 1.53 1.27 (1.20) (1.98) 1.54 => 1.45

*Master Magic:* 2.46 2.38 2.54 (2.55) (2.30) => 2.46

*Clock:* (10.16) (13.01) 10.83 10.98 10.85 => 10.89

*Megaminx:* (1:43.72) 1:39.26 1:41.78 (1:35.69) 1:39.51 => 1:40.18

*Pyraminx:* (13.64) (5.00) 5.87 5.36 6.67 => 5.97

*Square-1:* (27.51) 28.45 (39.78) 31.31 29.17 => 29.64

*FMC:* 46


Spoiler



z' F U' R B' L2 D2
R' U2 R U2 y' R' U' R
y2 U R' U' R
R U' R' y R' U' R
U2 y2 R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U R' U R U2 R'
y' F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.04, 9.06, 9.25, 7.24, 7.10 = *7.80*
*3x3x3:* 22.78, 17.18, 21.74, 20.06, 25.61 = *21.53*
*4x4x4:* 1:23.18, 1:54.08 [OPP], 1:40.96 [P], 1:19.08 [P], 1:26.96 [O] = *1:30.37*
*5x5x5:* 2:16.78, 2:36.79, 2:23.00, 2:46.75, 2:24.04 = *2:27.94*
*6x6x6:* 5:27.56 [P], 5:36.76 [OP], 5:19.50 [OP], 5:11.57 [O], 4:51.00 = *5:19.54*
*7x7x7:* 6:31.74, 6:47.11, 7:07.47, 6:58.97, 6:22.40 = *6:45.94*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 19.34, DNF [23.56, 3C], 32.14 = *19.34*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:21.94, 1:25.95, 1:30.87 = *1:21.94*
Comment: These were all incredibly easy, but I had bad recall delays.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:25.27 [3:47], 7:36.64 [3:15], DNF [6:40.07, 3:00, 4C 4X 12W] = *7:25.27*
Comment: On the second one, two wings fell out, but I managed to fix it. Unfortunately, I think it may have been the ruin of my last good QJ - I'm not sure what I'll do now! It still worked for the third one, although I was being pretty careful. I must have done something wrong during the corners at the beginning on that one - too bad, because it was a nice time.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:36.42 [7:10], 14:10.83 [7:11], 13:06.47 [7:01] = *13:06.47*
Comment: Three good solves - very nice!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [27:19.93, 14:10, 2iX]
Comment: Ugh – very fast and so close to right. I memorized the two bad pieces, but simply forgot to do them.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:54.30, 21:41, 4C 2E 2iX]
Comment: Another fast one; I mismemorized the central edges, which made me think I had parity when I didn’t. I also had two twisted corners and mismemorized the inner X centers. So probably entirely memorization mistakes.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 8:21.68* [5:13]
Comment: Second cube off by 2 edges flipped.
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.94, 37.58, 49.91, 41.61, 41.41 = *40.32*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:02.18, 1:41.83, 1:39.05, 1:14.18, 1:30.77 = *1:37.21*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:07.28, 1:17.76, 1:16.51, 1:03.02, 1:26.70 = *1:13.85*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
B F2 D’ L U’ R D2 B’ D L’ D L2 D’ L B’ L’ B F L2 F’ L D’ L’ D B D F’ D F D’ B’ U B D’ B’ U’ L B L2 B2


Spoiler



2x2x2: B F2 D’ L U’ R
2x2x3: D2 B’ D (with premoves B L2 B2)
3x cross: L’ D L2 D’ L B’ L’ B
Fourth pair: F L2 F’ L D’ L’ D
Pseudo OLL: B D F’ D F D2 . B’ L
Insert at .: D B’ U B D’ B’ U’ B
D2 D become D’ before insertion; B B’ cancel after insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *1:57.24*
*2-5 relay:* *4:37.72* [O]
*Magic:* 9.90, 11.78, 8.52, 8.19, 11.13 = *9.85*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.16, 3.63, 3.31, 4.25, 3.31 = *3.70*
*Clock:* 2:08.77 [0:22], 17.33, 15.77, 14.03, 16.41 = *16.50*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [35:24.89, 19:11, 2E], 2:57.66, 2:58.58, 2:55.52, 2:48.13 = *2:57.25*
Comment: The blindsolve was off by just 2 edges flipped. I had them memorized fine, but I skipped an image because while thinking ahead, I mistakenly thought I had already done it. Ugh - so close.
*Pyraminx:* 1:29.68, 17.06, 16.41, 18.21, 14.13 = *17.23*
*Square-1:* 7:07.56 [3:36, VQ], 42.25, 32.50, 21.13, 23.58 = *32.78*
Comment: The last two scrambles were just outrageously easy. I hope this is not an indication that there is a problem with the new scrambler – they seemed too good to be true. But I see no one else seemed to think they were particularly special, so maybe they were just lucky cases for me.
*Skewb:* 2:08.72 [1:08], 26.16, 8.61, 18.43, 21.03 = *21.87*


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 23, 2011)

3x3 OH: 13.38, 16.24, 11.92, 16.23, 15.16 = 14.92 

:S


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 23, 2011)

2x2 cube
7.60 , 6.28 , 7.37 , 6.18 , 6.83=6.83
(Done in 1st layer+ OLL PLL mode), quite consistent, no skips

3x3 cube
18.99 , 24.49 , 18.96 , 18.49 , 18.82 = 18.92
So consistent, still wtf? all sup18, first 3 solves had 5 f2l pairs each, 4th had a 20 move G perm(some moves, then cancel them, then actual pll). Sadness

4x4 cube
2.08.36 . 1.57.45, 3.18.31, 2.39.64, 2.15.64= 2.21.62
I hardly do 4x4, as a result of which in the third solve when i got OLL parity, i realised i had forgotten it , but still pretty decent , doesnt hurt like 3x3

5x5 cube
3.56.35, 4.10.35, 3.55.87, 3.50.32, 4.06.96 = 3.59.73
(almost 30 seconds off single PB, would have been average PB had i not paused 10 second on last solve recognising the G perm), but again, love the consistency 

2 BLD
3.35.46 , 1.12.40, 56.02 = 56.02
(done using old pochmann, first solve had like wrong memo thrice, execution was pretty much similar in all solves)

3 BLD
DNF(9.49.49, was going good, had a pop when 4-5 edges were left), 5.49,51, DNF(4.47.54, something went wrong, idk what) =
* 5.49.51* (PB still, seeing that i dont do much bld, i dont do anything except 3x3 )

3x3 OH
32.50, 37.10, 37.26, 34.74, 32.73=34.86
I dont practice OH, keep cube on table, turn with left hand and keep stabilising throughout from table


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2011)

5x5x5- 2:07.80, 2:04.71, 2:15.91, 2:08.30, 1:50.08
Pyraminx- 11.22, 11.93, 11.19, 9.77, 6.52
3x3x3- 12.53, 14.46, 16.88, 12.50, 13.06
2x2x2- 5.41, 5.34, 6.09, 5.61, 6.47
3x3x3 OH- 21.34, 24.02, 26.69, 25.05, 21.38


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 52.98 [ 14], 35.50 [ 2], 36.22 [ 14] = *35.50*
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:27.60, 27], DNF [2:01.89, 30], DNF [1:54.95, 44] = *DNF*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:53.78, 4:45], 6:57.19 [ 3:57], 6:30.22 [ 3:29] = *6:30.22*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [13:42.50, 7:38], 15:10.37 [ 8:31], DNF [14:07.93, 8:20] = *15:10.37*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [38:30.00, 20:29] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [56:49.53, 30:09] = *DNF*
*Multi:* *2/7 = DNF* in 39:14 [26:50]

4x4:	02:53.88	02:51.70	02:31.87	02:58.55	02:48.24	02:51.27
6x6:	14:25.01	12:17.29	15:50.39	13:27.88	12:30.97 13:27.95


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 23, 2011)

2x2 : 5.33, 4.28, 4.19, 4.63, 5.47 = 4.74
3x3 : 19.09, 16.90, 16.75, 15.47, 13.91 = 16.37
4x4 : 1:15.33, 1:23.86, 1:36.91, 1:08.47, 1:14.90 = 1:18.03
6x6 : 4:49.90, 4:26.08, 4:58.75, DNF, 5:00.15 = 4:56.26
7x7 : 8:42.81, 8:13.83, 7:33.88, 7:58.15, 8:52.63 = 8:18.26
2x2 BLD : DNF, 28.46, 21.94 = 21.94
3x3 BLD : 1:13.11, DNF, DNF = 1:13.11
Multi BLD : 4/6 (31.24.90)
Pyra : 9.86, 9.08, 7.77, 5.77, 5.66 = 7.54
Mega : 1:47.21, 1:43.83, 2:04.63, 1:59.27, 1:41.66 = 1:50.10
Sq1 : 19.86, 26.59, 44.96, 29.19, 22.06 = 25.95
Clock : 13.46, 15.96, 19.31, 13.13, 15.16 = 14.86
Realy 234 : 1:57.46
MTS : DNF, 1:42.18, 1:41.02, 1:16.46, 1:07.59 = 1:33.22
Feet : 1:35.97, 1:38.94, 1:16.66, 1:30.65, 1:30.11 = 1:32.24


----------



## Micael (Dec 23, 2011)

3x3x3: 25.89, 31.67, 36.28, 29.20, 27.45
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:54.39, 1:33.30
3x3x3 MultiBLD: 9/12 in 55:03
One cube slip in my hand and that messed an alg, I hate it when it happens.


----------



## emolover (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2: 3.55
3.74, 3.56, 4.16, 3.35, 3.10
3x3: 12.64
13.27, 10.89, 18.07, 13.46, 11.19
That was surprisingly good! One of my best averages of 5 ever! I was playing with Roux all day and my hands were cold so this was unexpected.
4x4: 1:08.42
1:09.26, 1:06.02, 1:05.15, 1:09.99, 1:17.00
Meh... 
2BLD: 9.37
15.34[10.65], 11.91[7.50], 9.37[7.40]

I will do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.65, (6.14), 5.72, (4.30), 4.60 = *5.32*
*3x3:* (17.86), (10.49), 13.56, 12.66, 14.61 = *13.61*
*4x4:* 1:14.75, 1:03.76, 1:00.23, (1:16.60), (54.79) = *1:06.25*
_Comment: Terrible._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:13.30*
_Comment: Good._
*3x3 OH:* (31.48), 36.50, 35.52, (45.65), 35.00 = *35.67*
*Pyraminx:* 15.73+, (DNF), 13.47, 15.52, (5.93) = *14.91*
*Square-1:* (48.89), 1:06.67, 1:15.64, (1:36.46), 1:14.89 = *1:12.40*
*Megaminx* 3:11.24, (3:51.26), 2:49.66, 2:54.65, (2:24.08) = *2:58.52*

*FMC* = *DNF*
_Comment: I tried for 50 minutes and couldn't find a good solution._

*2x2 BLD:* 14.54, 12.74, 16.71 = *12.74* 
*3x3 BLD:* 38.29, 37.13, DNF = *37.13*
*5x5 BLD:* 8:00.11, DNF, DNF = *8:00.11*
_Comment: 
-assigned a wing the wrong letter
-couldn't memorise properly_
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = *DNSy*


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.93, (2.84), 2.19, 2.05, (1.65) = *2.06*
Comment: Meh, not as good as Anson.  2nd solve should've been sub-2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2011)

Results on Christmas Eve, congratulations to Simon, Even & Mike!

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.03 AnsonL
 2.06 RCTACameron
 2.48 mycube
 2.72 AustinReed
 2.79 SimonWestlund
 3.19 yoinneroid
 3.37 asiahyoo1997
 3.55 emolover
 3.64 kinch2002
 3.73 Evan Liu
 3.79 cuberkid10
 4.75 Mcuber5
 4.98 MaeLSTRoM
 5.09 Kzip
 5.32 Zane_C
 5.36 Edmund
 5.36 Xishem
 5.69 jla
 5.70 Kian
 5.80 Alcuber
 6.01 aronpm
 6.04 bryson azzopard
 6.83 Akash Rupela
 7.48 Selkie
 7.63 AndersB
 7.80 Mike Hughey
 8.01 Dylan B
 8.05 Yttrium
 8.28 Schmidt
 9.11 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.13 asiahyoo1997
 9.84 SimonWestlund
 10.56 amostay2004
 12.22 yoinneroid
 12.46 kinch2002
 12.62 Evan Liu
 12.64 emolover
 12.70 AustinReed
 13.07 mycube
 13.31 cuberkid10
 13.35 Kian
 13.39 aronpm
 13.61 Zane_C
 14.76 Xishem
 16.37 Mcuber5
 16.60 AndersB
 16.90 Kzip
 17.27 jla
 17.37 MaeLSTRoM
 17.45 Yttrium
 17.57 marcobelotti
 18.33 mande
 18.47 Selkie
 18.92 Akash Rupela
 20.01 Edmund
 21.53 Mike Hughey
 23.13 Dylan B
 23.60 bryson azzopard
 23.88 Divineskulls
 29.33 Alcuber
 29.44 Micael
 29.84 Schmidt
 32.28 MichaelErskine
 36.76 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(25)

 40.63 yoinneroid
 41.62 asiahyoo1997
 42.96 SimonWestlund
 53.17 Evan Liu
 56.01 amostay2004
 58.35 cuberkid10
 1:03.85 AustinReed
 1:04.51 MaeLSTRoM
 1:06.25 Zane_C
 1:08.42 emolover
 1:12.48 mycube
 1:14.41 aronpm
 1:18.03 Mcuber5
 1:19.29 Selkie
 1:26.26 Yttrium
 1:27.76 Divineskulls
 1:30.37 Mike Hughey
 1:32.56 jla
 1:34.67 marcobelotti
 1:51.93 bryson azzopard
 2:12.82 MichaelErskine
 2:21.21 Akash Rupela
 2:27.77 Schmidt
 2:51.27 MatsBergsten
 3:32.20 Dylan B
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:24.81 SimonWestlund
 1:31.65 yoinneroid
 1:47.71 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.62 Evan Liu
 2:00.13 AustinReed
 2:06.94 Kian
 2:18.72 mycube
 2:27.94 Mike Hughey
 2:37.88 Divineskulls
 2:49.84 Yttrium
 2:50.76 Selkie
 2:51.60 Xishem
 3:25.12 bryson azzopard
 3:57.67 MichaelErskine
 3:59.73 Akash Rupela
 4:16.28 AndersB
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:41.05 SimonWestlund
 3:19.21 MaeLSTRoM
 3:56.59 mycube
 3:59.09 Evan Liu
 4:18.81 AustinReed
 4:56.27 Mcuber5
 5:10.23 okayama
 5:19.54 Mike Hughey
 5:52.76 Selkie
 6:44.76 Yttrium
 7:16.23 bryson azzopard
 7:51.04 MichaelErskine
13:27.95 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:31.38 SimonWestlund
 5:28.71 MaeLSTRoM
 6:34.80 Evan Liu
 6:36.66 mycube
 6:45.94 Mike Hughey
 8:18.26 Mcuber5
10:00.99 Selkie
10:32.92 Yttrium
11:39.60 AndersB
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 14.22 AnsonL
 14.92 a small kitten
 16.36 asiahyoo1997
 16.74 yoinneroid
 19.54 SimonWestlund
 23.48 Kian
 27.77 aronpm
 28.66 mycube
 28.90 AustinReed
 29.32 Evan Liu
 30.02 MaeLSTRoM
 34.86 Akash Rupela
 35.15 cuberkid10
 35.67 Zane_C
 37.78 AndersB
 39.82 pdilla
 40.32 Mike Hughey
 40.37 marcobelotti
 47.28 Yttrium
 47.88 Selkie
 53.56 bryson azzopard
 59.89 Dylan B
 1:08.20 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:32.24 Mcuber5
 1:37.22 Mike Hughey
 2:18.95 yoinneroid
 3:24.70 AndersB
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 8.05 AnsonL
 8.88 Evan Liu
 10.39 SimonWestlund
 12.74 Zane_C
 18.07 AustinReed
 19.34 Mike Hughey
 21.94 Mcuber5
 25.36 marcobelotti
 32.96 MaeLSTRoM
 35.50 MatsBergsten
 56.02 Akash Rupela
 1:01.56 Selkie
 1:02.30 cuberkid10
 4:24.84 AndersB
 DNF Yttrium
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 37.13 Zane_C
 45.42 amostay2004
 1:10.41 SimonWestlund
 1:13.11 Mcuber5
 1:21.94 Mike Hughey
 1:33.30 Micael
 2:04.94 mande
 2:08.84 marcobelotti
 2:57.05 Yttrium
 3:10.37 Evan Liu
 3:10.77 Kzip
 3:52.97 AustinReed
 4:45.06 MaeLSTRoM
 5:49.51 Akash Rupela
 6:27.61 AndersB
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Selkie
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:01.36 SimonWestlund
 6:30.22 MatsBergsten
 7:25.27 Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:00.11 Zane_C
12:10.03 SimonWestlund
13:06.47 Mike Hughey
15:10.37 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/11 (45:21)  SimonWestlund
9/12 (55:03)  Micael
2/2 (12:31)  Evan Liu
4/6 (31:24)  Mcuber5
2/3 ( 8:21)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (17:42)  AndersB
2/7 (39:14)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:11.10 Evan Liu
 1:13.85 Mike Hughey
 1:33.22 Mcuber5
 3:46.01 AndersB
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 57.27 SimonWestlund
 1:11.38 Evan Liu
 1:13.30 Zane_C
 1:23.68 cuberkid10
 1:30.77 AustinReed
 1:37.10 MaeLSTRoM
 1:43.47 mycube
 1:57.24 Mike Hughey
 1:57.46 Mcuber5
 1:58.01 Selkie
 2:07.59 Yttrium
 2:51.82 MichaelErskine
 3:48.04 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:15.46 SimonWestlund
 3:19.75 Evan Liu
 3:34.66 AustinReed
 3:38.13 MaeLSTRoM
 3:58.91 cuberkid10
 4:13.34 mycube
 4:24.52 Yttrium
 4:37.72 Mike Hughey
 4:54.89 Selkie
 7:31.49 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(9)

 1.02 Divineskulls
 1.45 Evan Liu
 1.69 cuberkid10
 1.96 AndersB
 2.09 yoinneroid
 2.09 MaeLSTRoM
 2.16 Selkie
 3.24 ljackstar
 9.85 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.46 Evan Liu
 3.20 MaeLSTRoM
 3.70 Mike Hughey
 4.36 yoinneroid
 5.10 Selkie
*Skewb*(4)

 9.76 MaeLSTRoM
 21.87 Mike Hughey
 23.39 AndersB
 43.23 tx789
*Clock*(11)

 9.23 SimonWestlund
 10.89 Evan Liu
 13.64 aronpm
 14.85 yoinneroid
 14.86 Mcuber5
 15.23 Selkie
 15.65 AustinReed
 16.50 Mike Hughey
 18.69 MaeLSTRoM
 19.33 Yttrium
 21.90 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.59 SimonWestlund
 5.97 Evan Liu
 6.89 asiahyoo1997
 7.54 Mcuber5
 7.92 Alcuber
 8.05 yoinneroid
 8.66 AustinReed
 9.41 MaeLSTRoM
 10.42 cuberkid10
 10.46 mycube
 10.73 Kian
 11.31 aronpm
 13.85 marcobelotti
 14.91 Zane_C
 15.31 bryson azzopard
 17.23 Mike Hughey
 21.69 MichaelErskine
 24.63 Selkie
 24.74 Schmidt
 46.30 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(14)

 48.00 SimonWestlund
 1:24.02 marcobelotti
 1:31.14 MaeLSTRoM
 1:40.18 Evan Liu
 1:50.10 Mcuber5
 1:56.91 yoinneroid
 2:24.70 jla
 2:31.94 AustinReed
 2:47.29 AndersB
 2:54.83 mycube
 2:57.25 Mike Hughey
 2:58.52 Zane_C
 4:14.39 Selkie
 5:05.91 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(10)

 17.35 SimonWestlund
 25.95 Mcuber5
 29.64 Evan Liu
 30.84 yoinneroid
 32.78 Mike Hughey
 42.98 aronpm
 1:09.89 Selkie
 1:12.40 Zane_C
 1:14.62 MaeLSTRoM
 1:47.46 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 okayama
28 SimonWestlund
28 kinch2002
31 guusrs
40 Mike Hughey
44 MaeLSTRoM
45 AndersB
46 Evan Liu
DNF  Zane_C

*Contest results*

373 SimonWestlund
310 Evan Liu
253 Mike Hughey
242 MaeLSTRoM
214 AustinReed
212 Mcuber5
200 yoinneroid
182 mycube
175 Zane_C
138 cuberkid10
137 Selkie
136 asiahyoo1997
122 AndersB
112 Yttrium
108 aronpm
91 marcobelotti
91 Kian
91 MatsBergsten
81 amostay2004
77 AnsonL
76 emolover
75 kinch2002
72 Akash Rupela
64 bryson azzopard
60 MichaelErskine
59 jla
57 Micael
52 Kzip
50 Xishem
46 Divineskulls
44 Alcuber
32 mande
32 okayama
31 RCTACameron
30 Edmund
28 Dylan B
26 a small kitten
24 Schmidt
16 guusrs
12 pdilla
6 ljackstar
4 Cubenovice
2 tx789


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

3BLD: 45.42, DNF(1:12.57), DNF(48.42) = 45.42

3x3: 9.81, 10.27, 11.59, 12.58, 8.64 = 10.56

4x4: 53.54, 55.49, 59.00, 52.99, 1:07.74 = 56.01
3 double parities and 2 pll parities =/

edit: whoops didn't realise the results were out, sorry!


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 24, 2011)

There is missing my time on the 2-3-4 Relay and I should be 3rd on Multi BLD  Can you change it plz ?


----------



## okayama (Dec 24, 2011)

Aghhh, sorry for late many times.

*6x6x6*: (4:40.25), 4:58.08, (5:30.25), 5:20.55, 5:12.05 = 5:05.94 Bad.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 25 HTM 


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D2 B' R' B D L' D' U2 L' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 B U'
Solution: L F' U L U2 D R2 F' U2 R B2 L' B' L B' R' L U2 R U2 L2 U2 L' R' B2

Found in 25 min.

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B2

c/e pair: L
c/e pair: F' U L
2x2x2 block: U2 D R2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F R2 D' U2 L' U' F L'

2x2x2 block: B2
More square: R L U2
Expand block: L2 U2
Finish F2L: R' U2 L'
LL: R B L' B L B2 R' U2
Correction: F R2 D' U2 L' U' F L'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 24, 2011)

My 3 BLD time was slower, 5.49.51, and my 2x2 time was 6.83. Please make the changes


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 24, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> My 3 BLD time was slower, 5.49.51, and my 2x2 time was 6.83. Please make the changes


Why your 2x2 times were not in I don't quite understand. They are now.
When doing DNF:s it's the time you (did not) get that should be within parentheses, not the DNF
So *DNF (5:49.51), ...* is ok but *(DNF) 5:49.51, ...* is not because then the program takes the time, not the DNF.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 7, 2012)

You missed my 3x3 ave.



pdilla said:


> 3x3: 12.85
> 11.66, (11.22), 13.76, (14.27), 13.14


 

Thanks!! ^^

EDIT: Ah hell, I'm a week late. soz.


----------

